# lm_sensor-2.10.8 i gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1

## RA6

Próbuję ustawić lm_sensor dla conky, ale coś mi nie wychodzi. Sprzęt leciwy opis w stopce.

Nie wiem czemu, ale brak modułu adm1021 po wydaniu komendy:

```
 lsmod 
```

W kernelu mam raczej ok, jest pokazany jako <m> moduł. inne elementy też 5 razy sprawdziłem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_I2C=m
> 
> CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set
> ...

 

----------

## sherszen

Co pokazuje polecenie sensors? Demon lm-sensors uruchomiony i dodany do runlevela? Jeśli to co pokazuje sensors spełnia Twoje oczekiwania, pozostaje konfiguracja conkiego. Np. u mnie odpowiadają za to te dwie linie:

```

   ${font weather:size=28}z ${font}CPU ${hwmon temp 2} °C 

   ${font weather:size=28}y ${font}FSB ${hwmon temp 1} °C

```

Możesz również wyświetlić temperature dla hdd, wtedy musisz zainstalować hddtempi również uruchomić do w trybie demona.

//edit

Sensory się jeszcze konfigurowało: sensors-detect i potem wystarczy restart demona.

----------

## rainbowat

A to mój conkirc

```
# mod by uel

# avoid flicker

double_buffer yes

no_buffers yes

#own window to run simultanious 2 or more conkys

own_window yes

own_window_transparent no

own_window_type normal

own_window_hints undecorate,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager

#borders

#draw_borders yes

border_margin 1

#shades

draw_shades no

#draw_graph_borders yes

#draw_borders yes

#position

gap_x 0

gap_y 0

alignment bottom_left

#behaviour

update_interval 1

#colour

default_color white

default_shade_color 000000

own_window_colour black

draw_borders_colour 000000

#font

use_xft yes

override_utf8_locale yes

xftfont HandelGotD:pixelsize=11

#to prevent window from moving

use_spacer yes

minimum_size 1278 10

#mpd

mpd_host localhost

mpd_port 6600

# ${offset -22}

TEXT

                               ${color red}${font}${font OpenLogos:size=11}Q${font}${color green}${font} Kernel:$kernel na $machine     ${color 434141}${color}CPU0: ${color E8BCA7}${font}${cpu cpu0}% ${color E8BCA7} ${exec sensors | grep "Core 0" | cut --bytes=14-21} ${color 434141}${color}| CPU1: ${color E8BCA7}${font}${cpu cpu1}% ${color E8BCA7} ${exec sensors | grep "Core 1" | cut --bytes=14-21} ${color 434141}${color}|  RAM: ${color E8BCA7}${font}$memperc%${color 434141}${color} | Czas pracy: ${color E8BCA7}${font}${uptime}${color 434141}${color} | Up: ${color E8BCA7}${font}${upspeed eth0}kb/s${color 434141}${color} | Down: ${color E8BCA7}${font}${downspeed eth0}kb/s${color 434141}${color} | Root: ${fs_used /}/ ${fs_size /}
```

----------

## RA6

lm_sensor nie działa. Polecenie

```
rc-update show
```

 *Quote:*   

> iptables |      default                                  
> 
>  lm_sensors |      default                                  
> 
>   localmount | boot

 

```
sensor-detect
```

nic nie wykrywa. Polecenie

```
sensor
```

 *Quote:*   

> No sensors found!
> 
> Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.
> 
> Try sensors-detect to find out which these are.

 

W dokumentacji pisze, że ręcznie muszę wymusić moduł ADM1021 dla mojego staruszka, tylko pomimo moich chęci i przekompilowania jądra 3 razy efektów brak. Polecenie 

```
lsmod
```

nie pokazuje tego modułu. Trochę się zakręciłem i nie wiem jak to ugryźć.

----------

## Bialy

Próbowałeś dodać ten moduł do:

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

albo załadować go ręcznie:

```
modprobe -a ADM1021
```

  :Question: 

----------

## cst

ja juz dawno dalem sobie spokoj z lm-sensors, sa narzedzia do monitoringu wbudowane w kernel, wystarczy je miec skompilowane i uzywac w conky polecenia hwmon.

----------

